# Internet laggt extrem wegen PS4



## funkmann (4. September 2018)

Hallo,

seit mein Bruder eine PS4 besitzt laggt mein Internet extrem wenn die PS4 läuft.

Habe eine 100k Leitung und deshalb kommt mir das etwas komisch vor. Auch wenn er nichts downloadet, sonder nur zockt laggt es.
Es können 20 verschiedene Geräte gleichzeitig im Internet sein und kein Problem spürbar. Aber wenn dann mal die PS4 läuft dann ist Schluss.
Jede Minute ein ein massiver Einbruch des Internets (Internetseiten laden nicht mehr, in Spielen bleibt für 5 Sekunden alles stehen). Das komische dabei ist aber, dass dies bei der PS4 nicht der Fall ist, sondern nur auf den anderen Geräten.

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann.

Dann bin ich auf einen Teamspeak connected um zu gucken wie stark es denn Einbricht: der Ping springt von 22ms auf ~110ms und der Paketverlust von 0% auf ~30-50%.

An was könnte das liegen?

MfG


----------



## taks (4. September 2018)

Sind alle Geräte per WLAN verbunden? Mal mit LAN-Kabel versucht?


----------



## funkmann (4. September 2018)

Sorry, hab ich vergessen zu schreiben...ja, alle Geräte laufen über WLAN, weil mit LAN-Kabel grad nicht möglich ist...


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. September 2018)

Was für ein Router wird verwendet? Welche Frequenz (2,4/5Ghz)? Wie schaut es mit den Wlan Netzen außen rum aus (viele Netze)?


----------



## funkmann (5. September 2018)

Router ist von TP-Link, welches Model kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber ich weiß dass er nur 2,4 Ghz hat.

Viele Wlan Netze sind auch nicht vorhanden...


----------



## taks (5. September 2018)

Könntest du nicht die PS4 testeshalber per Kabel anschliessen?

Wenn Problem dann noch besteht -> PS4 belegt die ganze Internet-Bandbreite
Wenn Problem nicht mehr besteht -> PS4 legt WLAN lahm


----------



## funkmann (5. September 2018)

Ok danke, ich versuch dass mal morgen.


----------



## 9maddin9 (6. September 2018)

Denke eher der Router wird bei zu großer Beanspruchung von zu vielen Wlan Geräten zusammen bricht (Leistungsmäßig), war bei meinen AVM Repeater im AC Modus genauso.


----------



## funkmann (6. September 2018)

Es sind aber nicht zu viele Geräte im WLAN...auch wenn nur mein PC und die PS4 sich im WLAN befinden fängt es an zu laggen. Sobald PS4 im Spiel ist hat das Internet keine Chance mehr.

Edit: wenn PS4 per LAN-Kabel verbunden ist besteht das Problem weiterhin...


----------



## 9maddin9 (6. September 2018)

Kann dein Router Geräte bevorzugen das hier vllt etwas aktiviert ist? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## funkmann (7. September 2018)

Habe davon noch nie was gehört. Kenne mich mit der Sache auch nicht gut aus und weiß auch nicht, wo ich das einstellen könnte...


----------



## chocochipsbaer (7. September 2018)

Hast du einen IPv6 Anschluss? Die machen in Zusammenarbeit mit einer PS4 gerne Probleme.


----------



## funkmann (7. September 2018)

Zu IPv6 finde ich das hier: Screenshot by Lightshot

Weiß aber nicht was ich damit anfangen soll...


----------



## moreply (7. September 2018)

Finde mal raus bei welchen Anbieter ihr seid bzgl. IPv6. Und versuche mal die genaue Bezeichnung des TP Link Routers zu finden.

Ist der TP der einzige Router im Netzwerk?


----------



## funkmann (7. September 2018)

Beim Router handelt es sich um diesen hier: TP-Link TD-W8970 WiFi Gigabit ADSL2+ Modem Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Wenn ich einen Test mache dann bekomme ich folgendes Ergebnis:
IPv4 Adresse: vorhanden
IPv6 Adresse: nicht vorhanden


----------



## chocochipsbaer (10. September 2018)

Ist das nun intern oder extern?

Geh mal auf diese Seite und erzähl, ob dir eine IPv6 Adresse angezeigt wird:
Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?


----------



## funkmann (14. September 2018)

IPv6 Adresse wird keine angezeigt...


----------

